# je to na bednu



## Jagorr

Ahoj! Jaký je podle vás (nebo podle teorií, které jsem nenalezl) původ daného výrazu?


----------



## Cautus

*2* expr. hlava: _bednu má, ale práznou_ Lípa nad Orlicí RK
● _praská mu v bedňe_ Břehy PA, _prdlo mu v bedňe_ Jasenná NA, _ruplo mu v bedňe_ Nymburk NB, Březiny SY, _straší mu v bedňe_ Svaté Pole PB – zbláznil se
_Zdroj Slovník nářečí českého jazyka: sncj.ujc.cas.cz/entry/?hw=bedna

Něco z osobní zkušenosti._
Tento výraz se v dnešní době jen tak neslyší, pokud nejde o žargon.
Je to na bednu = stupně vítězů / *Jestli pojedeš stejně rychle, je to na bednu.*
Je to na bednu = velmi složitý a obtížný úkol, někdy až nesmysl / *To je na bednu, to nedám.*
Je (on) to bedna = velmi chytrý muž (pravděpodobně odvozeno od: je chytrý jako rádio, neboť bedna může být i televize) / *On to vymyslel, je to bedna.*
Je (on) to bedna = velmi svalnatý muž, má široká ramena / *Ten chlápek odvedle, to je bedna, viděls ho?*

Více na: slovnikcestiny.cz/heslo/bedna/


----------



## Jagorr

Dekuji!



Cautus said:


> Je to na bednu = stupně vítězů / *Jestli pojedeš stejně rychle, je to na bednu.*



Da se tento priklad chapat i ve smyslu "Jestli pojedes stejne pomalu, je to k nicemu"? pokud _stejne rychle_ =_ stejne pomalu_ a _je to na bednu_ =_ (vyhrat) je obtizny ukol_?

Posledni odkaz nabizi priklad: _Vítězové vystoupili na bednu. _
Neni to pleonasmus? Vitezove prece vzdycky vystoupi na bednu.


----------



## Cautus

Jagorr said:


> Da se tento priklad chapat i ve smyslu "Jestli pojedes stejne pomalu, je to k nicemu"?



Ano, lze to chápat i takto, ale ne v obecném měřítku. Obecně se "je to na bednu - tedy bedna pod nohama a s oprátkou okolo krku" v běžném hovoru nepoužívá, vyděl bych to na knižní použití. Ale nemohu mluvit za jiné oblasti, zvyklosti anebo žargon. Ve správném kontextu to však mluvčí po chvilce pochopí.


----------



## Pavlous

Jagorr said:


> Dekuji!
> Da se tento priklad chapat i ve smyslu "Jestli pojedes stejne pomalu, je to k nicemu"? pokud _stejne rychle_ =_ stejne pomalu_ a _je to na bednu_ =_ (vyhrat) je obtizny ukol_?
> Posledni odkaz nabizi priklad: _Vítězové vystoupili na bednu. _
> Neni to pleonasmus? Vitezove prece vzdycky vystoupi na bednu.


*Jestli pojedeš stejně pomalu, je to k ničemu = ...stejně pomalu, *_*je to na bednu.* Je to stejné, nicméně v Praze takhle nemluvíme  _

*Vítězové přece vždy vystoupí na bednu. *Věřím, že to není nadbytečné, ale sám bych to takhle nevyjádřil.


----------



## Cautus

Jagorr said:


> Posledni odkaz nabizi priklad: _Vítězové vystoupili na bednu. _
> Neni to pleonasmus? Vitezove prece vzdycky vystoupi na bednu.


Za pleonasmus bych to nepovažoval. Jde o podnět (vítězové) a přísudek (vystoupili). Tedy o popis nějaké události. Například ryba plave ve vodě také není pleonasmus, i když by se to na první pohled mohlo někomu zdát. Ryba může plavat i v oleji, například na pánvi, a naši vítězové na bednu vůbec vystoupit nemuseli, protože vyhlášení výsledků a předávání medailí vůbec neproběhlo, ach ten koronavirus.

Pokud však bychom uvažovali o kolokaci "vystoupit na bednu" jako označení výhry, tedy vítězství, poté by se přeneseně dalo uvažovat o pleonasmu, protože:
Vítězové "vystoupili na bednu" = Vítězové vyhráli = a to v kontextu jednoho zápasu/závodu opravdu pleonasmus je. 

O pleonasmus by se opravdu nejednalo, pokud by "vítězové" byli vítězi z minulého závodu, a pojmenovali bychom tak jednotlivce, kteří vyhráli minule.

Závěrem:  obecně se o pleonasmus (_Vítězové vystoupili na bednu.) _nejedná, pokud kolokaci nevsadíte do určitého kontextu.
Klasický pleonasmus je všude omílané spojení: mokrá voda.

Snad jsem vnesl do problematiky více světla než otázek, pokud je tomu naopak, snad laskavý čtenář promine.
_Cautus_


----------



## Cautus

Pavlous said:


> *Jestli pojedeš stejně pomalu, je to k ničemu = ...stejně pomalu, *_*je to na bednu.* Je to stejné, nicméně v Praze takhle nemluvíme _


Ani sever Čech. Zde jsem se setkal pouze s kolokací "To je na palici." případně "To je na hlavu." "Bednu" jsem slyšel na vlastní uši (to je pleonasmus) jen v kontextu silné tělesné schránky, tedy: "Ten gymnasta má bednu." = má široká ramena.
A ještě mne napadá píseň Bedna od whisky, ale to je už z jiného soudku, respektive bedny. 
_Cautus_


----------



## Subito presto

Cautus said:


> *2* expr. hlava: _bednu má, ale práznou_ Lípa nad Orlicí RK
> ● _praská mu v bedňe_ Břehy PA, _prdlo mu v bedňe_ Jasenná NA, _ruplo mu v bedňe_ Nymburk NB, Březiny SY, _straší mu v bedňe_ Svaté Pole PB – zbláznil se
> _Zdroj Slovník nářečí českého jazyka: sncj.ujc.cas.cz/entry/?hw=bedna
> 
> Něco z osobní zkušenosti._
> Tento výraz se v dnešní době jen tak neslyší, pokud nejde o žargon.
> Je to na bednu = stupně vítězů / *Jestli pojedeš stejně rychle, je to na bednu.*
> Je to na bednu = velmi složitý a obtížný úkol, někdy až nesmysl / *To je na bednu, to nedám.*
> Je (on) to bedna = velmi chytrý muž (pravděpodobně odvozeno od: je chytrý jako rádio, neboť bedna může být i televize) / *On to vymyslel, je to bedna.*
> Je (on) to bedna = velmi svalnatý muž, má široká ramena / *Ten chlápek odvedle, to je bedna, viděls ho?*
> 
> Více na: slovnikcestiny.cz/heslo/bedna/



Zajímavé je, že jeden člověk může být bedna a jiný zas zabedněnec.


----------



## Cautus

Subito presto said:


> Zajímavé je, že jeden člověk může být bedna a jiný zas zabedněnec.


A nejen to, jeden se může za svou zabedněnost ocitnout na bedně.


----------

